# Any Cubers in Michigan? (Near Monroe)



## Vega Cochran (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking for fellow cubers near me! I've been cubing for over a month now, i average around 1 minute 8 secs, and yeah!


----------



## CarterK (Apr 17, 2018)

Try to go to upcoming competitions in your area.


----------

